

NASA’s New Quarter-Gigapixel Hyperwall - Ecio78
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3016814/nasas-new-quarter-gigapixel-hyperwall-will-display-epic-earth-and-space-visualizations

======
xadxad
Yes - very impressive and cool BUT part of me wonders if this is just a waste
of money - from a practical sense

    
    
      All of the raw power is impressive, but what do 
      they plan to do with it? Mostly, to visualize
      models run on the Pleiades. Displaying global
      tide patterns on the Hyperwall 2...
    

I'd rather my money went to other programs

